# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Linear με 4cx250

## Αγγελος 297

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.Εχω μια ερώτηση.Με ενα πομπό 10-20W με μια EL504 μπορεί να οδηγηθεί μια 4cx250b με χαμηλές τάσεις όπως 350-500V;
Αυτό που ρωτώ είναι αν μια τέτοια λυχνία μπορεί να ενισχύσει σε τάσεις μικρότερες των 2.000V. Μπορεί να ρωτώ κάτι χαζό αλλα είμαι περίεργος να μάθω.
Ευχαριστώ. :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Έχω ακούσει ότι γίνεται αλλα μηχάνημα με δύο στάδια θα παρουσιάζει τρελλή αστάθεια.Θα κάψεις την 4cx250b σε χρόνο μηδέν.Η εν λόγω λάμπα θέλει χοντρικά έως 6 watts εκτός αν βάλει κάποιο κύκλωμα υποβιβασμού στην είσοδο.Δεν αξίζει.Βάλε ένα pll κατέβασε την οδήγηση 1-2 watts και ανέβασε την οδήγηση σιγά σιγά.

Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να ψάξεις το σχέδιο του μηχάνηματος του POP22 watts με τρία στάδιά και έξοδο 4x150a...

----------


## αθικτον

φιλε Αγγελε,ενα πραγμα θα σου πω:
Cx με 504 δεν πανε ποτε μαζι.

Δε θα μεινει τιποτα ορθιο απ'τις αρμονικες.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> φιλε Αγγελε,ενα πραγμα θα σου πω:
> Cx με 504 δεν πανε ποτε μαζι.
> 
> Δε θα μεινει τιποτα ορθιο απ'τις αρμονικες.



Κοινος θα ακουγετε απο τη κουζινα και απο αλλες ηλεκτρικες συσκευες το ''προγραμμα''  :Biggrin:

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Κατάλαβα,όμως κατά τ'αλλα είναι δύνατο με μικρές τάσεις να λειτουργήσει έτσι;Ποια λυχνία μπορεί να ενισχύσει την EL504;
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας. :Smile:

----------


## kostas30

εγω το 1991 ειχα για οδηγηση σε μια 4cx250  ενα μηχανακι 2 σταδια 5763 κ 504  σε χαμηλες τασεις  μου εδινε 7-8 βαττ ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα ηταν σταθεροτατο και οδηγουσα ανετα την 250αρα.   οπως την εχω οδηγηση με  3 σταδια  3 ελ84   ταλαντωση στους 50 ΜΗΖ η πρωτη διπλασιασμο η 2 κ εξοδο η 3
πιο παλια απο ολα αυτα ειχα και μια ελ 34 αυτοταλαντωτη  που οδηγουσε την 250αρα χωρις προβλημα    βεβαια οργανα δεν υπηρχαν  τοτε για να μπορω να κανω μετρησεις   εκτος   απο τις   πολυ προσεγμενες κατασκευες   και την εμπειρια τον παλιοτερων που μας βοηθουσαν με τις οποιες γνωσεις ειχαν τοτε .  στα σημερινα δεδομενα  δεν θα το εκανα  με τιποτα   αφου υπαρχουν απλουστερες και πολυ καλυτερες λυσεις.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Κώστα,αλλά για την EL504 ποια λυχνία μπορεί να μπει σαν επόμενο στάδιο και να την ενισχύσει;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε κωστα. 
Εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια απ'το 91 αλλα,
μηπως θυμασαι τι Χαμηλες τασεις ειχες δωσει τοτε στα δυο σταδια (5763,504);

----------


## αθικτον

φιλε Αγγελε:

Η 504 σπανια χρησιμοπιουνταν για να οδηγησει  κατι αλλο,ηταν αρκετα ισχυρη για να '"φτανει καλα"' στην κεραια και μονη της.

Το αυτοταλαντωτο με την ισχυ και ολη τη "σαβουρα" που βγαζει ειναι καταστροφη να ενισχυεται.

Τηλεορασεις,αεροπλανα,κρατικοι ασυρματοι,ολα μπορει να εχουν προβλημα.

Αν θες να φτιαξεις κατι καλο παλαιου τυπου,πρεπει να πας σε 6c4,5763 και οποια λαμπα θες μετα.

Η 504 ειναι μονο για διβαθμιο και αυτοταλαντωτο,τιποτ'αλλο. 

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## geronimo

Και εγώ κάπου το 90, είχα κατασκευάσει ένα με τρία στάδια, 6c4-5763-EL 504, σε γέφυρα 171 έδειχνε αν θυμάμαι καλά καμιά 30 w.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. :Smile:

----------


## αθικτον

> Και εγώ κάπου το 90, είχα κατασκευάσει ένα με τρία στάδια, 6c4-5763-EL 504, σε γέφυρα 171 έδειχνε αν θυμάμαι καλά καμιά 30 w.



Καλημερα φιλε Γρηγορη. 

Το'χεις ακομα;

Θα ηταν ωραιο να βλεπαμε μερικες φωτο.

----------


## αθικτον

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.



Παρακαλω φιλε Αγγελε,οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε.  :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

:Lol:

----------

αθικτον (02-03-13), 

billisj (03-03-13), 

efialtisfm (18-03-13), 

SV1EDG (03-03-13)

----------


## radioamateur

:Tongue2:

----------

αθικτον (02-03-13), 

billisj (03-03-13), 

efialtisfm (18-03-13), 

SV1EDG (03-03-13)

----------


## SV1EDG

Εντάξει ...θεός.... :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## p.gabr

Για την ενωτερω κατασκευη εχω μερικες ανουσιες παρατηρησεις αλλα ας μην σταθουμε εκει






> εγω το 1991 ειχα για οδηγηση σε μια 4cx250  ενα μηχανακι 2 σταδια 5763 κ 504  σε χαμηλες τασεις  μου εδινε 7-8 βαττ ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα ηταν σταθεροτατο και οδηγουσα ανετα την 250αρα.   οπως την εχω οδηγηση με  3 σταδια  3 ελ84   ταλαντωση στους 50 ΜΗΖ η πρωτη διπλασιασμο η 2 κ εξοδο η 3
> πιο παλια απο ολα αυτα ειχα και μια ελ 34 αυτοταλαντωτη  που οδηγουσε την 250αρα χωρις προβλημα    βεβαια οργανα δεν υπηρχαν  τοτε για να μπορω να κανω μετρησεις   εκτος   απο τις   πολυ προσεγμενες κατασκευες   και την εμπειρια τον παλιοτερων που μας βοηθουσαν με τις οποιες γνωσεις ειχαν τοτε .  στα σημερινα δεδομενα  δεν θα το εκανα  με *τιποτα   αφου υπαρχουν απλουστερες και πολυ καλυτερες λυσεις.*




Φιλε Κωστα 
Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω ως προς το καλύτερες λύσεις
Η αξιοπιστία οι ανοχές η σταθερότητα και τα χαρακτηριστικά , ενός σωστά στημένου τέτοιου μηχανήματος δεν συγκρίνεται με τα σημερινά

Ειναι το *αποκορύφωμα ,το όνειρο και η καταξίωση* ,του κάθε σοβαρού ερασιτέχνη
 ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ που είναι σοβαρός παράγοντας ,είναι πλέον προσβάσιμη μια τέτοια κατασκευή καθότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει  σπάνια εξαρτήματα και οι γνώσεις υπαρχουν για όλους

*Όμως δυστυχώς δεν αναλαμβάνουμε το ρίσκο μιας τέτοιας χαράς* ,αν και το αποτέλεσμα με τα σημερινά βοηθήματα είναι σχεδόν ασφαλή


Το σχέδιο 

4cx250.jpg



*Εσωτερικα το τμημα ανοδου*

paan1.jpg


paan2.jpg

*το τμημα οδηγησεως*

pagr1.jpg

Ολα αυτα βρίσκονται εδώ

----------

efialtisfm (18-03-13)

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Πω,πω τι εργαλεία είναι αυτά ζηλεύω.Βρήκα μια παλιά 4x150g κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον ίσως να κάνω κάτι.Θέλω όμως να ρωτήσω κάτι που ίσως είναι χαζό αλλά οι μικροί μεταβλητοί δεν σπινθηρίζουν σε τόσο μεγάλες τάσεις.Ευχαριστώ.
4X150G.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

Οχι Άγγελε δεν σπινθηρίζουν 
Πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με το σύστημα ψύξης , καθώς και κατά την διάρκεια το στάδιο συντονισμού να γίνεται χαμηλή τάση  για ασφάλεια

ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ να την λειτουργούμε χαμηλότερα από το κανονικό

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Παναγιώτη γιατί νόμιζα πως στην έξοδο ήθελε τίποτα θήριους μεταβλητούς.Μιας και ανοίξατε ξανά αυτό το θέμα αυτό το σχέδιο παίζει;Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη που σας ζαλίζω.
30PF.jpgpompos 320w.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν εγκρίνω την σημερινή εποχή κάτι τέτοιο και δεν παίρνω θέση
Yπαρχουν εδώ άτομα που έχουν ασχοληθεί περισσότερο από έμενα, με τα μηχανήματα του POP

ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ Ενα σωστό pll  και στην έξοδο λυχνία

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Βασικά εννοούσα μόνο σαν στάδιο εξόδου αλλά για οδήγηση με pll έχεις δίκιο.Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια και για τον χρόνο σου.

----------


## Dragonborn

> νόμιζα πως στην έξοδο ήθελε τίποτα θήριους μεταβλητούς.



Στις ανόδους όντως έχει "θηρίους μεταβλητούς" (έναν βασικά). Απλώς λόγω της υψηλής συχνότητας αποτελείται από ένα πλακίδιο σε ρυθμιζόμενη απόσταση από την αυτεπαγωγή της μισής σπείρας που συνδέει τις ανόδους.

----------

